# broadcast seeder vs drill



## greenhorn (May 9, 2010)

Back again







Almost have everything I need to get started for this year!









I'm contemplating what kind of hay mix to plant in my fields but I'm thinking about a mix like 55% clover, 10% Timothy, 10% Alfalfa, 10% Brome, and 15% Orchard. I'll be using up a bit of it on my animals (yaks... yes, yaks lol) but I'll probably be trying to target the horse folks to sell the rest.

I have a broadcast seeder (A Herd 750... I should have bought a bigger one...) but I'm worried about using it with the smaller seed. I'm open to the idea of spending a few thousand if it's really worth it on a decent drill. Would it be better to get a drill to plant my fields or will the broadcast spreader be fine?

As always I appreciate any advice!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Why so much clover?I don't think that would sell well to the horse people.

A broadcast seeder won't throw out the grass seeds as far because they are lighter.So you may need too drive closer together (double spread) or you may end up with streaks.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I've never used a Herd, but when I seed/overseed Bermuda with a cyclone spreader I typically mix 100# sand to 5# to 7# of hulled seed. The box stores have it as "sandbox sand" for around $2/50#, the agitator mixes it up, and I get pretty uniform coverage. That's for small paddocks though (1 ac), it would be a real pain to do a large field that way. For doing a field, I take the seed to my fertilizer dealer and have him mix it into a ton or so of fertilizer and spread it with the fertilizer buggy.


----------



## greenhorn (May 9, 2010)

swmnhay said:


> Why so much clover?I don't think that would sell well to the horse people.
> 
> A broadcast seeder won't throw out the grass seeds as far because they are lighter.So you may need too drive closer together (double spread) or you may end up with streaks.


Too much clover eh? I went on welters and looked at some of their hay mixes. I should probably add more grasses eh?

So you think the broadcast seeder will suffice?


----------



## greenhorn (May 9, 2010)

Mike120 said:


> I take the seed to my fertilizer dealer and have him mix it into a ton or so of fertilizer and spread it with the fertilizer buggy.


Hmmmm I may have to try and see if that's an option for me.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

We sell mostly to the Amish and if you have more than 10% clover in the mix, they won't buy it for the horses or if they will, it will be severly discounted. Too much dust in clover hay even if made properly.


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

I put a 10% mix of double cut red clover in with timothy and brome and for two years I had nearly 100% red clover that would not dry out enough to bale without acid in two weeks!!! And if you have ever seen clover after it has been used to filter and purify the rain water before touching the soil (rained on) It turns blacker than midnight in a cave. good luck with that


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Don't plant any clover, hard to sell to horse folks and a royal PITA to get to dry down, the grass and even the alfalfa will be drier than a popcorn fart and the clover could still be tough.

I plant 18lbs/acre of alfalfa seed and 3-4lbs/acre of orchard grass and have done it both ways. If broadcasting you'll have to spread the harder heavier seeds (alfalfa-clover) first then make another trip to spread the light grass seed. Then roll with a packer. I prefer to use my drill though, if broadcasting do it when the wind is calm.

Make sure if your making up your own mix to that what you plant matures relatively at the same time.


----------



## greenhorn (May 9, 2010)

Man you guys are awesome









Thank god I ran that on here before actually doing it







I was wondering why most of the hay mixes on welters didn't have any clover... Looks like I'll completely bypass the clover then.

Well that's good news the broadcast spreader will work. It'll save me a few grand then.



mlappin said:


> I prefer to use my drill though, if broadcasting do it when the wind is calm.


mlappin, do you think a drill would be worth the investment?


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Are there drills for rent in your area? or could you hire a neighbor to do the seeding? I have broadcasted with success, but prefer a drill.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

greenhorn said:


> Man you guys are awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That all depends on how often you plan on planting hay.

I've had good results the few times I've broadcasted seed, but like I pointed out, make sure it's calm, the wind plays havoc on the spread pattern for grass seed since it's so light.


----------



## Hogleg (Dec 20, 2009)

Check with local extension office. Here in southern ill, the NRCS/USDA office rents 2 drills. They are pushing no-till practices so provide the drills. Rent is around $5 per acre I think.


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

Hogleg

You must be wrong on $5 an acre, at that price why would you own one. Otherwise the two that the office has would NEVER be available because they would always be out on rent. If you are right, that is an amazing deal, provided that you could get one when you need it.
gerat deal if its possible for sure


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Not sure the price here but do know you have to sign up early so the price was right (if dad used it!) When I was younger we used our wheat drill closed up and went diagonal both ways was his best stand ever! I was proud to have done such a good job. Now I know who was really responsible for it!


----------



## Cozyacres (Jul 16, 2009)

Hogleg said:


> Check with local extension office. Here in southern ill, the NRCS/USDA office rents 2 drills. They are pushing no-till practices so provide the drills. Rent is around $5 per acre I think.


I rent a no till drill from the NRCS here in Wisconsin. This year it is $12 per acre for a 10 ft drill. and there is a long waiting list for it.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

Cost me very little to use a Brillion rented from the local extension office. They have a drill too.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Dolphin said:


> Cost me very little to use a Brillion rented from the local extension office. They have a drill too.


Dolphin, was the Brillion the drop seeder type with cultipacker type rollers behind ? If so how good of results have you had versus a drill? Thought about buying a good used Brillion if I could find one. Regards, Mike


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

Yes VOL, 10' drop seeder with two cultipacker rollers. I have not used the drill yet so I cannot make a comparison.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

View attachment 1412

View attachment 1413

View attachment 1414

this is what i built to seed hay, works well for me


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Interesting looking outfit carcajou. How is the seed dispersed?

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Toyes Hill Angus said:


> Hogleg
> 
> You must be wrong on $5 an acre, at that price why would you own one. Otherwise the two that the office has would NEVER be available because they would always be out on rent. If you are right, that is an amazing deal, provided that you could get one when you need it.
> gerat deal if its possible for sure


The USDA charges $8/ac for a 10' Brillion drill here. It takes a lot of acres to match that price. I usually call 1-2 weeks ahead, schedule it for my planting window, pick it up the evening before. If I get rained out, they're usually real accommodating.

Ralph


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

good morning Mike, the hoses from the granular applicator run directly above the front of the diamond harrows. The deflectors mounted there spread the seeds in front of the harrows in a double overlap kinda like forward facing sprayer nozzles. It spreads the seed, levels the soil, covers the seed and smooths and firms the soil in one pass.


----------



## K WEST FARMS (Apr 4, 2011)

greenhorn : Was doing some site surfing tonight and noticed broadcast- drill thread. Been planting 45 years now and have always broadcast small seed crops. Oats , barley , wheat , alfalfa , various grass seeds are the thtorings I broadcast. I use the fertilizer spreader as the broadcaster. Always use at least 200 to 250 lbs of fertilizer , or pell lime as the carrier. I have my fertilizer plant blend my fertilizer seed mix, then set the spreader at one half the rate I want and then double spread the mix. You want to be spreading on a good level, firm seedbed. Then I roll with my old 20 ' 3 section cultipacker or the cultimulcher ( leave the teeth up or just barely scrapping the ground). 40 ' spreader works best but have had good results with 50' also.I do have a 8300 JD drill but only use for soybeans. This has always worked so well, I have not even thought of changing. Just my experience!! Good Luck!! John


----------

